# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Plaatsen van een spiraal

## sue

Hallo, ik heb al 2 keer door mijn huisarts (2 verschillenden) een spiraal geprobeerd te laten plaatsen, maar iedere keer voelt dit aan alsof er met een scherp voorwerp in mij word gestoken. De pijn is vreselijk, ondraaglijk eigenlijk. En dit gebeurd al bij het opmeten van de baarmoedermond. Verder gaan was onmogelijk. Volgens mijn huisarts hebben de meeste vrouwen krampen maar dit komt haar niet bekend voor. Voor mij is het nu de reden om er toch maar vanaf te zien. Wie heeft dit ook zo ervaren en wat heb je er aan gedaan? :Smile:

----------

